# Xcode sélectionner du texte



## phelibre (6 Avril 2020)

Bonjour,
Je suis un cours assez simple pour le moment (Udemy) et j'utilise Xcode 10.1 depuis High Sierra. J'ai un problème je n'arrive à sélectionner du texte (du swift pour le cours) pour faire un copier coller !!!

Merci de votre aide


----------



## Deleted member 1108206 (6 Avril 2020)

Bonjour,
Faire un copier/coller d'Udemy vers Xcode ???


----------



## phelibre (6 Avril 2020)

Sérieusement si l'on peut m'aider


----------



## Deleted member 1108206 (6 Avril 2020)

Alors sérieusement je suis prêt a t'aider mais je n'ai pas vraiment compris ta demande


----------



## phelibre (6 Avril 2020)

C'est très simple, si je souhaite sélectionner du code pour le copier et ensuite le coller comme avec un éditeur classique, cela ne fonctionne pas avec Xcode !  Ce qui est gênant


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (6 Avril 2020)

Sélectionner du texte où et le coller où ?

Safari > Xcode
Word > Xcode
Xcode > Xcode
Xcode > Word
Autre ?


----------



## Deleted member 1108206 (6 Avril 2020)

Pourtant je n'ai pas de problèmes pour ça


----------



## phelibre (7 Avril 2020)

Oui je vois Diabolo que vous pouvez sélectionner, mais dans mon cas je ne peux pas sélectionner du texte !!!


----------



## Deleted member 1108206 (7 Avril 2020)

phelibre a dit:


> Oui je vois Diabolo que vous pouvez sélectionner, mais dans mon cas je ne peux pas sélectionner du texte !!!


Menthe ou grenadine 
Déjà pour savoir si le problème est bien lié à Xcode, as-tu essayé avec un autre éditeur de texte ?


----------



## phelibre (7 Avril 2020)

Oui je confirme, ça fonctionnait normalement avec les autres logiciels ... J'ai rebooté ma machine enfin j'ai fait une extinction et une relance. J'ai retrouvé le sous menu (sous Xcode) avec cut etc ... en ce qui concerne la sélection. J'avais un choix dans la sélection des couleurs qui n'était pas optimum  que j'ai corrigé 
Merci à vous, je vous souhaite un confinement serein ...


----------

